# Simms Dublin



## jbaby (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi 

I'm quite new to the site. It was just confirmed yesterday tha DH is producing sperm. So gutted even though we new deep down that this be so. We've been toying with IVF clinics either Simms Dublin or Origin Belfast. Can anyone share their experiences and if anyone from the North has been to Simms if you don't mind could you tell how much the drugs cost?


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Jbaby 

Just thought id pop in and say hi  

Are you from the north or down south? Just wondering coz if your from down south your entitled to a drugs payments scheme card which u can get all your drugs for IVF for 100 euro - ive heard these drugs should of cost about 1000 or more mine only cost 100 euro with the DPS card....   we  had our first try at IVF in the HARI Unit last august and am now 31 wks preg, so id recommend them,  but like everywhere they have their success stories and bad stories, to be honest i havent heard great things about Simms and was advised against going there but im sure there will be people who disagree and have got their BFP from simms xx

Wishing your all the best in ur TX    

Nicola xx


----------



## niceday1971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi

we went and had an appointment at SIMS but were not overly impressed and I think forst impressions count.

Lx


----------



## niceday1971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks babydreams

we just had our initial consultation with them just in case we need it.  But the doc answered a call when we were in with him and left the room. I just dont think that it was very professional.  Good luck with your pregnancy, Im praying we wont need to use sims and get a bfp this time,

Lx


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Niceday... I hope that you get your BFP this time too.

That doesn't sound good that the DR. answered the phone during your appointment.  I found them highly professional though in my experience.  They always called me whenever they said that they would and seemed to know me personally as well.  The lab manager himself called me to discuss issues that I needed to discuss on several occasions which I was really impressed with.  In fact, one time I left a message for him and a nurse rang me back later to let me know that he was not going to be in until the next day.  I was really grateful that they didn't leave me hanging.

The main thing that I really appreciated was the nurses in the recovery room.  They were absolutely fabulous and made us feel really comfortable.  We were allowed to relax on the bed for however long we wanted to after the transfer and insisted on calling us a taxi rather than us do it.

They're all only small things but they all made a difference to me and made me feel I was in the best hands.

Good luck to you wherever you go though.  At the end of the day... they are all striving for successful cycles.


----------



## niceday1971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Babydreams

its the same everywhere there  are good and bad points about clinics.  The nurses and the drs are great at the regional fertility clinic I certainly wouldn't have any complaints.  Thanks for the goodwishes.

Lx


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi J,

I've been to both.

Origin - great can't fault them and got a BFP on 2nd tx! Unfortunately I then had another 4 txs with them that were unsuccessful!  They advised me to go elsewhere as they felt they couldn't do anything more for me.

Sims - I went here after Origin and found them very different.  They have a much more aggressive approach and literally do throw everything at you in order to get a BFP.  There are very few techniques that they don't offer.  They are much more expensive.  Unfortunately I still didn't get a BFP with them and I appreciated their honesty when they also advised me that they felt they couldn't offer me anything new after one fresh and one frozen cycle. I found their approach different but I am still very positive about my experience there (except for the journey there and back which was 7 hours return).

It depends on your circumstances and where you are in your journey.  Sims do lots of tests that Origin don't offer and if I were at the start of my TTC journey, I would consider just going to Sims.  In saying that Origin were the ones who got me a BFP so I can't fault them either.  I do think it is worthwhile having all the tests done however as they might just let you know a bit sooner what the whole picture is.

Hope this helps,

Leah


----------

